# bitcoin client

## oscarandrea

Vorrei aprire un wallet bitcoin, nei repo però bitcoin-qt è un po' vecchiotto, se scarico la versione ufficiale dal sito ho problemi con delle librerie.

Non so se fidarmi ad usare overlay, voi che client bitcoin usate?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> Non so se fidarmi ad usare overlay

 

Teoricamente l'url dove scarica il sorgente e' scritto nell'eclass bitcoincore che e' presente nel portage tree, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

>  voi che client bitcoin usate?

 

Non uso nulla ma so che c'e' anche net-misc/electrum ma mai usati.

----------

## oscarandrea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *oscarandrea wrote:*   Non so se fidarmi ad usare overlay 
> 
> Teoricamente l'url dove scarica il sorgente e' scritto nell'eclass bitcoincore che e' presente nel portage tree, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi.
> 
>  *oscarandrea wrote:*    voi che client bitcoin usate? 
> ...

 

a quale pacchetto ti riferisci tu? intendo per il client ufficiale

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> a quale pacchetto ti riferisci tu? intendo per il client ufficiale

 

Intendo per il pacchetto bitcoin-qt dell'overlay bitcoin

----------

